# MA and your movie watching experience



## Supra Vijai (Dec 15, 2010)

First off, sorry if this is in the wrong section!

On to the actual question, have you found that training MA has ruined watching movies for you? Strictly speaking about the fight scenes etc of course. What are the worst offenders?

On the flip side, are there any movies you love and think convey a strong message? 

To give you an example of the latter, I love Beverly Hills Ninja starring the late Chris Farley. To me, his character is the perfect embodiment of "Nin". He sucks throughout the entire movie but perserves and when it counts comes through. My sensei mentioned Kung Fu Panda as a more recent movie conveying the same message. What others are out there for you and your style?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not much of a MA movie fan because it all looks really fake to me ... and I realize the irony calling movies fake but there it is.

I've got all the Bruce Lee films, Sonny Chiba, 2 Jett Lee films and a couple others from various actors and directors.  I'm really into Director Isaac Florentine and Scott Adkins (the pair who did Ninja, Undisputed 2 and Undisputed 3).


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 15, 2010)

Hahaha agreed Omar! It's bad though, I was watching 3 Ninjas with my friend the other day and obviously it's designed for little kids but I sat there thinking "wow his grip's off" "he's in a satin shozoku... worst ninja ever" etc etc. I got told I was being obsessive 

As for Ninja, not going to condone it as anything near accurate of course but it was a LOT better than Ninja Assassin and Scott seems to be a good physical actor.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2010)

:hmm: Th..the laaassst mmmooovieeee I-ah I-uh llllliked wuz Drrrrunnnkeennn Maaasssssssster. 
I *hic* rr-rreaallly reeeelaaaated *hic* t-t-t -t -tew .... it. :drinkbeer :drink2tha :drinky:


----------



## oaktree (Dec 15, 2010)

Supra Vijai said:


> First off, sorry if this is in the wrong section!
> 
> On to the actual question, have you found that training MA has ruined watching movies for you? Strictly speaking about the fight scenes etc of course. What are the worst offenders?
> 
> ...


 
For me it does not ruin martial art movies but it ruins horror movies for me :uhyeah:

I think man if that monster grabbed me like that well I know what I would do.....:boxing:

I get what you are saying like the old Zatoichi movies if only they attacked him all at once maybe they would stand a chance against him.

I try not to analyze it to much and think of it as entertainment only.

I think any martial art movie that has self discovery or something of virtue is a great movie. I like the movie Warrior's of virtue,Forbidden Kingdom,Sidekicks.

I enjoy the genuis of Jackie Chan is stunt work and his comedy display.

Different strokes for Different folks I guess.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 15, 2010)

I watch MA movie strictly for entertainment purposes. 

That being said, when I watch, say any of the Star Wars movies, during the fight scenes with light sabers, I keep hearing in my head, opening, opening, opening.why are you turning your back on your opponent? Hit the target, not the sword. It doesnt ruin it for me, as Im not watching them to learn anything, Im sure Lucas didnt make the movie to teach us about iaido/kenjitsu.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 15, 2010)

Oaktree - I know yeah? What's with everyone taking it in turns to get beaten up? If only real world thugs were so nice.... 

Ken - Sorry ruin might not have been the best word there... which movies make you cringe most I think is what I was getting at. 

I get the whole just for entertainment thing but maybe because I'm still learning everything myself I keep projecting everything I've been corrected on in class onto the characters


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I suspend all belief when watching MA films and just enjoy them however I never watch war films with my other half, he's so critical and screams with laughter when actors try to wear military uniforms especially berets. I never watch military parades with him either if I can help it, he did two tours on the RAF Regiment Queen's Colour Squadron, the best drill display squad in the world.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Dec 16, 2010)

I try not to be over critical when watching movies and just try to enjoy. A great fight scene is really hard to perfect so I don't expect that in movies anymore.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 16, 2010)

No, doing MA has not ruined watching movies for me. Like in books, comics and any entertainment media there will be varying degrees of realism. I also refuse to get drawn into the "dragons can`t fly with those small wings" discussion even if I am an engineer.
It has however ruined movie discussions with my friends who think the five step exploding heart strike is real. Come on guys, you are in your thirities crying out loud!


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 16, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I'm really into Director Isaac Florentine and Scott Adkins (the pair who did Ninja, Undisputed 2 and Undisputed 3).


 
Right there with ya, pal.  I credit Isaac Florentine for basically resurrecting the "American" martial arts movie.  (I know Isaac Florentine isn't technically American.  But I'm talking the American film industry, versus the flourishing HK and Thai action scenes.)  I enjoyed his early stuff with folks like Gary Daniels, Dolph Lundgren, Olivier Gruner, and Michael Worth.  But I've really dug his collaborations with Scott Adkins, going back to that Special Forces movie they did.  And culminating with Undisputed 3, a movie that kicks so much backside that it has to go out into the parking lot just to find more backside to kick.

Being involved in martial arts hasn't ruined anything for me.  Provided a fight scene is _well done_, I'll dig it.  I enjoy the full range, from the chaotic "realism" of a Bourne Identity fight to the over-the-top wire work of Jet Li.  And there's a bumper crop of newcomers too.  Some of the people that are on my radar right now:  Scott Adkins of course.  Michael Jai White.  Marrese Crump.  The whole Thai contingent (Tony Jaa sure, but Dan Chupong and Jeeja Yanin as well).  Etc.

As for really good martial arts movies... Check out a French/Thai movie called Chok Dee.  It stars French kickboxing champ Dida Diafat.  Imagine if the Karate Kid involved an ex-con in Thailand who _actually learns to fight_.  It's really very good.  And, like KK, the fights take a back seat to the cultural and character stuff.


Stuart


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't tend to watch MA movies, just not a preference. But I'll say that I absolutely HATE the flying-by-wire movies. 

The Marines ruined my ability to enjoy military movies though. Don't get me started on A Few Good Men. I still get a kick out of Rambo shooting an rocket while flying a helicopter full of rescued POWs, though. The backblast area was NOT all clear, lol.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 16, 2010)

ap Oweyn said:


> Right there with ya, pal.  I credit Isaac Florentine for basically resurrecting the "American" martial arts movie.  (I know Isaac Florentine isn't technically American.  But I'm talking the American film industry, versus the flourishing HK and Thai action scenes.)  I enjoyed his early stuff with folks like Gary Daniels, Dolph Lundgren, *Olivier Gruner*, and Michael Worth.  But I've really dug his collaborations with Scott Adkins, going back to that Special Forces movie they did.  And culminating with Undisputed 3, a movie that kicks so much backside that it has to go out into the parking lot just to find more backside to kick.
> Being involved in martial arts hasn't ruined anything for me.  Provided a fight scene is _well done_, I'll dig it.  I enjoy the full range, from the chaotic "realism" of a Bourne Identity fight to the over-the-top wire work of Jet Li.  And there's a bumper crop of newcomers too.  Some of the people that are on my radar right now:  Scott Adkins of course.  Michael Jai White.  Marrese Crump.  The whole Thai contingent (Tony Jaa sure, but Dan Chupong and Jeeja Yanin as well).  Etc.
> As for really good martial arts movies... Check out a French/Thai movie called Chok Dee.  It stars French kickboxing champ Dida Diafat.  Imagine if the Karate Kid involved an ex-con in Thailand who _actually learns to fight_.  It's really very good.  And, like KK, the fights take a back seat to the cultural and character stuff.



You must be the only other grunner fan here other than myself.  Nemesis and The Circuit series are great.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 16, 2010)

Omar B said:


> You must be the only other grunner fan here other than myself. Nemesis and The Circuit series are great.


 
I'm a big old Gruner fan, yeah.  Have been ever since Angel Town.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> No, doing MA has not ruined watching movies for me. Like in books, comics and any entertainment media there will be varying degrees of realism. I also refuse to get drawn into the "dragons can`t fly with those small wings" discussion even if I am an engineer.
> *It has however ruined movie discussions with my friends who think the five step exploding heart strike is real. Come on guys, you are in your thirities crying out loud![*/quote]
> 
> What! You mean, no you can't mean..it's, it's *not* real??
> oh bugger.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Cirdan said:
> 
> 
> > No, doing MA has not ruined watching movies for me. Like in books, comics and any entertainment media there will be varying degrees of realism. I also refuse to get drawn into the "dragons can`t fly with those small wings" discussion even if I am an engineer.
> ...


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 17, 2010)

Supra Vijai said:


> Tez3 said:
> 
> 
> > That may explain why then when I tried to use the Ninjutsu "Dimmak" from Bloodsport to explode the bottom brick in a pile I ended up with a sore hand and the bricks laughing at me....
> ...


----------

